# Maître (avocat)



## valerie

On utilise en Français Maître devant le nom d'un avocat ou d'un notaire. Mon diccionaire donne cette explication sans traduction. Est ce qu'on n'utilise pas de titre spécial pour les notaires en Espagne / en Espagnol?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir, buenas noches,
Les Espagnols ne sont pas aussi formalistes que les Français. Le plus souvent _Señor_ ou _Señora_ sufira. Il peut y avoir un degré de confiance et on utilisera _Don_ suivi du prénom quand on se dirige directement à un avocat.
Néanmoins, au tribunal ou dans une notice de presse on dira:
Señor letrado; el señor letrado.
Excusez-moi de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt
Au revoir


----------



## florine

eh oui, je me pose aussi régulièrement la question de savoir comment traduire ce fameux 'Maître'... 

Dans les actes notariés j'ai tendance à mettre systématiquement du 'Yo, infrascrito, letrado xy, Notario de Lyon, certifico blablabla
d'autres fois je le sacrifie...??? 

Si vous avez des solutions, faites-moi signe.


----------



## florine

Oui, merci... j'ai déjà pris note de vos indications fort utiles dans la réponse  que vous avez donnée précédemment, mais je souhaitais avoir une confirmation par rapport à l'usage concret dans le contexte des procès-verbaux de jugements ou actes notariés par ex.


----------



## mortadela

Hola: chaque pays de parler Espagnol a son lexique propre. en Argentine on utilisera avant du prénom et nom, la particule DOCTOR á un avocat et non simplement señor.


----------



## swift

*Nueva pregunta.* ​Bonsoir,

Et au Tribunal, lorsque le juge s'adresse à l'avocat, quelle formule utilise-t-on ? _Licenciado_ ?

Merci !


----------



## Lampiste

Salut, swift:

En España, cuando el tribunal se dirige al avocat utiliza el tratamiento de _*Señor letrado*_.

Pero en el curso de un juicio es frecuente que el juez diga simplemente _letrado_ (y nadie se ofende).

Otras veces se les llama _Señor abogado_ o, sólo,_ abogado_, pero el tratamiento correcto es sin duda el primero que te he indicado.

Â bientôt.


----------



## LLMCA

Hola a todos:
En España, en los docs. notariales pone "Don/Dña..... Notario de..."  ("Notario" con mayúscula) ("Notaria" se ve poco, aunque a mi entender sería lo correcto). Y yo tengo una pregunta al respecto, si estoy traduciendo el acta de un notario pongo Me XXXXX, notaire de résidence à.... pero ¿y si es una notaria? ¿Maîtresse? ¿y cuál es la abreviatura? Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



LLMCA said:


> Hola a todos:
> En España, en los docs. notariales pone "Don/Dña..... Notario de..."  ("Notario" con mayúscula) ("Notaria" se ve poco, aunque a mi entender sería lo correcto). Y yo tengo una pregunta al respecto, si estoy traduciendo el acta de un notario pongo Me XXXXX, notaire de résidence à.... pero ¿y si es una notaria? ¿Maîtresse? ¿y cuál es la abreviatura? Gracias


Esta pregunta no concierne la traducción y es una pregunta sobre el uso del francés.
En el foro Français seulement ya se ocuparon del tema:
Cher Maître / Chère Maître (en s'adressant à une femme)

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## LLMCA

Ok, gracias, lo siento.


----------



## MaryCiela

¡Hola a todos! Es mi primera vez en los foros y quisiera que me ayuden por favor. Estoy traduciendo un acta de matrimonio y al final del acta aparece: 
*Maître* XXX, le X septembre XXXX, Notaire à Bruxelles.
¿Cómo podría traducir « Maître » en este caso? La verdad es que no se me ocurre ningún equivalente posible puesto que según información general “Maître” es un título profesional de los abogados y notarios, pero en los documentos paralelos que revisé no necesariamente se traduce.
Agradeceré de antemano toda la ayuda que me puedieran brindar.


----------



## hual

Hola

Cuando el nombre de un abogado, en francés, va precedido de _Maître_, el equivalente de este último, en la Argentina, es _Doctor._ No sucede lo mismo, sin embargo, con los nombres de los notarios o escribanos, que, por lo que sé, no van precedidos de ningún título, al menos en la Argentina.


----------



## MaryCiela

¡Ah! Quizás suceda lo mismo en Perú, porque hasta ahora, como ya mencioné, no he visto título alguno que preceda a los notarios, sólo que no estaba segura si en el caso de que hubiera una traducción debería ponerla por ser un título, pero me doy cuenta de que no necesariamente.
Muchísimas gracias hual, no sabes del apuro del que me estás salvando jejejeje.


----------



## quethibum

* NUEVA PREGUNTA *​Hola a todos:
¿Alguien sabe cómo se le llamaba al 'Maître' (notario) en España a fines del siglo XIX?
Tengo un diálogo en el que el protagonista se dirige al_ étude de *Maître *Núñez_.

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Por lo que veo,* señor notario *seguido  del apellido que sea.

De todos modos, se suele decir "notario periquito de los palotes".


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> De todos modos, se suele decir "notario periquito de los palotes".


O bien, el despacho de Don Fulano de Tal, notario.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias a los dos.
¿Y si me dirijo al notario Núñez le diría entonces "buenos días señor notario Núñez"? No tengo su nombre así que no le puedo decir "buenos días don Núñez"...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Aquí, en España, dirás "buenos días señor notario" (lo que me parece pelín ceremonioso) o "buenos días señor X  o "buenos días señor" , o "buenos días" sin más.


----------



## quethibum

Sí claro, pero como hablamos de la España de finales del 1800, creo que se puede ser ceremonioso 
O sea, me como el apellido... (me olvido del "Núñez")


----------



## Athos de Tracia

quethibum said:


> Tengo un diálogo en el que el protagonista se dirige al_ étude de *Maître *Núñez_.





quethibum said:


> O sea, me como el apellido... (me olvido del "Núñez")



Sin comerte el apellido (me invento el principio de la frase):

Voy al despacho del notario Nuñez.
Y no hay mejor ejemplo que éste:



> Era este señor tío carnal de nuestro amigo *el notario Muñoz y Nones*, por quien le conocimos en época más reciente.


Tormento de Benito Pérez Galdos.

Voy al despacho del notario señor Nuñez.


> Después visitamos a las familias de don Juan Rodríguez, Sánchez de la Peña ...* y el notario señor Campa*, donde además de hacernos donativos de consideración, nos agasajaron con dulces, pastas, licores y habanos.


HEMEROTECA - “La Rondalla Escolar” en Peñaranda EL ADELANTO. Martes, 9 de febrero de 1904. Página 3



> ... después llegaron el *notario señor bofarull* y ...


Diario El Diluvio 21 de julio de 1882
https://arca.bnc.cat/arcabib_pro/ca....do?path=1358733&idImagen=13329191&posicion=1


----------



## quethibum

Gracias Athos, me quedaré con:


Athos de Tracia said:


> Aquí, en España, dirás "*buenos días señor notario*" (lo que me parece pelín ceremonioso)


----------

